# Injection sites



## Carynb (Sep 2, 2009)

Was wondering what different injection sites anyones kids use? 
Jojo is 8 and injects into his thigh 4 times a day which is fine during the summer as he weras shorts and can just lift them up but if he's got trousers on he'll have to take them off( not good when we are out and about or he's at school!) 
The thigh area is good for him though as it rarely hurts him.


----------



## SamInnocent (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Caryn, no kids of my own but I can give you some general advice! If Jojo is injecting into his thigh 4 times a day make sure that he alternates between each leg. This will stop the fat in his thigh hardening and making it less able to absorb the insulin. There's quite a good article about rotating injection sites here: http://www.leicestershirediabetes.org.uk/display/templatedisplay1.asp?sectionid=323
(You'll need to scroll down for the stuff about injection sites and why it's important to rotate them!).


----------



## bev (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi,
Tummy,bottom, and thighs. We used to do the bottom for his levemir and tummy and thighs for his novorapid - so he didnt get any lumps. But he is pumping now - so not a problem. He would never inject into his arms though - they are skinny and i think it hurt too much!Bev


----------



## Becca (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Caryn

We used to inject R in her bottom (levemir) and arms (novorapid)  legs were a maybe sometimes if i could bribe her and tummy was a no no.  Def. rotate the sites...


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 2, 2009)

Hiya, Im not a child but thought id reply anyway. I inject through my trousers never had a problem with this, my work trousers are light and no doubt made of the same thing school pants are, jeans are not really a good idea. My needles are 8mm so maybe thats why, my nurse told me it was fine also.
Make sure he rotates as much as possible on his legs. to stop bruising.
For my big ones and sometimes if my legs are in a bad way we use my arms, my partner does these for me.
xx


----------



## Mojo (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Carynb,

Just to echo what everybody else has said, it is really important to rotate sites. Some doctors feel that arms aren't good for kids as they don't tend to have much fat there (depends on the size of your child!).
The company called *BD Medical*, who make most of the needles for injecting etc, make nice rotation site templates, which I think may be on their website, or perhaps your DSN may have a few?
Best wishes,

Mo


----------



## Mand (Sep 2, 2009)

My son now on a pump but we used to do his Levemir in his bottom and he did his novorapid in thighs and tummy. 

As others have said, rotating sites is very important. My son developed a needle phobia eventually and would only inject into one area in his tummy. Lumps formed and then the insulin was not getting through properly. He often ran too high because of this. This is one of the main reasons his application for a pump was accepted. 

We told the tummy lumps could take six months to go as they quite big.

When inserting his pump cannula we have to do it well away from lumps to give them time to disperse.


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Caryn ...

Nathan uses his tummy for his NovaRapid and his thighs for his Lantus, alternating between each leg. We have on occasions used his bottom to give his thighs a rest.

Can only really echo what has been said about the importance of rotating injection sites.

Heidi
xx


----------



## wendyh (Sep 2, 2009)

HI 
Mum to 8 year old girl we alternate thighs in the morning and arms in the evening - arms a wee bit stingy sometimes though.

I usually always have a feel of her thighs when drying her after a bath - just to make sure nothing developing in sites.

Not sure if this is any help to you though.

Wendy x


----------



## Carynb (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, will chat to DSN and see if we can use tummy soon, he lost a bit of weight but has been eating like a horse for 3 weeks and all his little squidgy bits have come back- god he'd kill me if he heard me say that!!


----------



## Carynb (Oct 14, 2009)

J has started injecting into his tummy but he says it hurts more than his thigh and doesn't want to do it in his tummy- anyone got a bit of advice?
C


----------



## Gemma444 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hya carynb

j had his injection in his tummy for the first time yesterday but he didnt like it and said he doesnt want to have it in his tummy again. x


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 16, 2009)

Hiya

My view is that if they don't want to do their tummy then don't.   Diabetes is awful enough without them having to inject where they don't want it.   The tummy is the best place and quickest to absorb but we never did Jessica's. She wouldn't have it.

We used her thighs for Lantus and arms for novorapid.   Lots of teams done recommend arms as you need to inject in the right place and not muscle etc but we did it when Jessica was six with the smallest needles and never had a problem.

Bottoms are ok as well.   You just need to avoid all lumps, bruises and bumps.


----------



## katie (Oct 16, 2009)

I prefer my tummy to thighs, but find it hurts in the middle area.  Have you tried injecting in his side? or lower back? if he has enough fat there.


----------

